# New Year’s eve



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What is everyone having?

I make cheese fondue. I’ve been making it for years and still sometimes mess up where the cheese globs together in a watery mess.

A friend from Switzerland gave me hints and they’re written down ......somewhere. The recipe I follow is from a Swiss restaurant.

I like bread with it and daughter likes granny smiths apples. We have apples left over and I don’t see why other apples wouldn’t be as good.

Then another bottle of champagne and welcome 2021.

Wonder if the crystal ball will be in Times Square NY’s? So many things have changed I don’t take anything for granted these days.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

We aren't big on staying up late so it will likely be like any other evening. Now it is a tradition to have black eyed peas for luck on new years day. When we bought them the other day we both said "we weren't too lucky this year" followed by "how bad would it had been without the peas"


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love fondue, but, I've don't know any men that really like it. Maybe it's the small pieces at one time. No big juicy steaks.😊
Many, many years ago I had a kind of formal fondue dinner party at the table with good friends, 4 women & 4 men, wine & all. Not only cheese but beef & chicken chunks cooked in oil. Never again. . .unless I'm in Mongolia.

Have you tried Raclette? I've only seen the cheese & bread version & a friend had it at her wedding reception. It was a big hit.









Everything you need to know about raclette


You've probably glimpsed the delight that is raclette on Instagram: half-wheels of rich cheese that are melted and scraped onto piles of potatoes. But while raclette might seem like the newest food **** trend, it's actually a very old Swiss culinary tradition.




www.10best.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We love fondue...I have a little electric fondue maker that I make it in...I know I posted it here already...I make it with swiss cheese, white wine, garlic, thicken it slightly with corn starch and lastly add a nip of kirsch wasser. 

New year’s day we always have lentil soup with sliced franks in it...If you have lentil soup on new year’s day, you’ll have money the whole year.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> We love fondue...I have a little electric fondue maker that I make it in...I know I posted it here already...I make it with swiss cheese, white wine, garlic, thicken it slightly with corn starch and lastly add a nip of kirsch wasser.
> 
> New year’s day we always have lentil soup with sliced franks in it...If you have lentil soup on new year’s day, you’ll have money the whole year.


She likes lentils I like hotdogs so we’ll try it. I’ll let you know Jan., 2022. I forgot, my fondue has Kirsch too.


Nik333 said:


> I love fondue, but, I've don't know any men that really like it. Maybe it's the small pieces at one time. No big juicy steaks.😊
> Many, many years ago I had a kind of formal fondue dinner party at the table with good friends, 4 women & 4 men, wine & all. Not only cheese but beef & chicken chunks cooked in oil. Never again. . .unless I'm in Mongolia.
> 
> Have you tried Raclette? I've only seen the cheese & bread version & a friend had it at her wedding reception. It was a big hit.
> ...


we have a fondue restaurant here, “The Melting Pot”. 3 choices. Cheese, meat or chocolate fondue. The meat is chicken, seafood or beef. The pot is plugged into the table. We did 2 forks at a time. A little pricey.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> .If you have lentil soup on new year’s day, you’ll have money the whole year.


I wonder how lentils, black-eyed peas, collard greens & a ham bone taste in soup? Hedging my bets. 😊


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> She likes lentils I like hotdogs so we’ll try it. I’ll let you know Jan., 2022. I forgot, my fondue has Kirsch too.
> 
> 
> we have a fondue restaurant here, “The Melting Pot”. 3 choices. Cheese, meat or chocolate fondue. The meat is chicken, seafood or beef. The pot is plugged into the table. We did 2 forks at a time. A little pricey.


When I looked up the Raclette, I noticed a lot of Raclette restaurants around LA. I never noticed.

I think the "watery mess" with cheese is when it gets overheated & kind of coagulates. Acids can do it, too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kirsch might do it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Kirsch might do it.


do what? Add flavor or cause the clumping/watery problem I had once?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> do what? Add flavor or cause the clumping/watery problem I had once?


Clumping watery problem you had, or increase it. You said sometimes, it happens. I went by that.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Clumping watery problem you had, or increase it. You said sometimes, it happens. I went by that.


Interesting. I'll skip it NY eve.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting, I hadn't planned anything special, but I do have a ham bone with lots of meat left on it and I'm getting tired of sandwiches. So a nice pot of pea soup will be close and i always enjoy it especially with lots of ham. I will have to pick up some carrots though.
Otherwise nothing going on due more to getting old than the virus.

Thanks


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I used to go out at 11:00 PM. Now I can’t keep my eyes open till 11.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Interesting, I hadn't planned anything special, but I do have a ham bone with lots of meat left on it and I'm getting tired of sandwiches. So a nice pot of pea soup will be close and i always enjoy it especially with lots of ham. I will have to pick up some carrots though.
> Otherwise nothing going on due more to getting old than the virus.
> 
> Thanks


Remember you’re only as old as you feel. Pea soup sounds good. But still eat something for good luck in the new year. 🙂


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Remember you’re only as old as you feel.


I haven't like that saying for at least 20 yrs, _I'm not as old as I feel!!_


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Starting over, after the lentil soup is finished and you cut up the few hot dogs in thin pennies ( the pennies represent the money) add to the soup and simmer a few minutes more to cook the hot dogs..l do this with peas soup as well...

Lately, I’ve been using cheddar bratwurst instead of the franks. It’s awesome, and that’s what I’m going to put the bratwurst into my new year’s day good luck lentil soup.

oh, also, at the beginning I add fried chopped bacon in both my lentil and pea soup, and carrots, onion, celery and garlic too. The carrots I put in in two pieces, after it’s cooked, I take out the carrots and mash them with a fork and put them back into the soup.
and don’t forget besides salt/ pepper to season with sage and thyme.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mark sr said:


> I haven't like that saying for at least 20 yrs, _I'm not as old as I feel!!_


I am as old as I feel!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

And did I mention I can never find anything where I live 

I needed Gruyere cheese for my fondue and the stores don’t have it so I am using all baby Swiss I don’t have time to run around to different stores


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nothing special for us, no company or kids to be here. I'll just cook some blackeyed peas and have ham leftover from Thanksgiving.  Making Ragin Cajun blackeyed peas because I had though I had some and didn't and couldn't get anything else easily. GAD. I think they'll be pretty good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I always use swiss cheese, I also plan on putting in some mozzarella cheese too...
when I make it - I heat the wine in the microwave first, then mix the cheese in corn starch
and throw it into the pot with the hot wine. Also, after I rub the pot with garlic, I throw the garlic into the mix...after it’s all cooked up, I then remove the garlic.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe some of the alcohol dissipates with heating.
I guess none of you put wine in milk, like me. 😆
It's a curdling experience!
But, separation is primarily from overheating.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Here’s my recipe. Thought it was Kirsch but it’s sherry. How many Tablespoons in 1/2 oz?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I was cleaning out a desk and found NY resolutions from 1996.
Can’t believe they never change.
1.). Save money
2.). Lose weight


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Here’s my recipe. Thought it was Kirsch but it’s sherry. How many Tablespoons in 1/2 oz?


I have to translate to milliliters.
1 oz = 30ml
1/2 oz - 15ml
1 tsp = 5ml
3 tsp = 15ml = 1Tbsp
1 Tbsp = 3 tsp.

Our medicine cups have both ml and ounces, although, I only gave alcohol, once and that was an IV drip. Seriously!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I have to translate to milliliters.
> 1 oz = 30ml
> 1/2 oz - 15ml
> 1 tsp = 5ml
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Look at this...








Melting Pot's Spinach Artichoke Cheese Fondue


The Melting Pot's Spinach Artichoke Cheese Fondue is one of my favorite copycat recipes. Smooth, creamy melted cheese with spinach and artichokes that add incredible flavor!




www.favfamilyrecipes.com




I think the addition of some spinach and chopped artichokes would be a good addition
to my regular swiss cheese fondue - which I plan on using mozzarella in as well...and after reading this recipe, I think I’ll add some graded locattelli or pecorino romano cheese as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to look downstairs for my old big fondue pot, my electric one is small...
I looked on line and saw this one...excellent reviews from everyone, you make the
fondue on the stove then put it in the fondue pot and a tea light keeps it warm.
This one holds 26 oz...a little over three cups.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We bought some hog jowl to put in our beans. Smoked jowl makes the best tasting beans ever.
I bought a large size, as we love it fried. I fried some up just a few minutes ago, and turned the heat down as always. Jowl will do some severe popping when frying. Even with the heat turned down, this dern stuff popped so hard it literally flipped a piece of the jowl over. I had a splatter screen over the skillet and it still splattered everywhere. I went to turn the jowl over and the grease popped out on my hand and burned like the dickens. I have had the blame stuff pop before but not like it did this time.

I wonder if it would pop like that if I baked it in the oven like we do bacon at times. I think they must have soaked this stuff in water for a good while.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That sounds good Jim, real down home country cooking, sounds like it would go good with corn bread. We’re going to get chinese food for a late lunch, then tonight I’m going to make
shrimp egg rolls, cheese fondue and herring to bring welcome in the new year. The herring is traditional for good luck. We also got a bottle of champagne.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I never had fondue but I sure love the egg rolls. 

We probably will just watch a movie and go to sleep when we get sleepy as usual.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I saw the fireworks over in one of the cities that already celebrated and wondered, maybe we (I) should celebrate with Australia or Japan, which even time zone allows me to stay awake? Even when I wake up for the NY celebration I'm barely awake and this year would be just watching the media pretend to go wild.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Love fried hog jowl but seldom see hog jowl in the stores here. Maybe I should go to a butcher. Just having pizza tonight, watch TV and go to bed as normal. Wake up and say bad things about folks with fireworks inside the city limits. Go back to sleep.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Stopped at a great seafood market today. Saw red snapper for 1/2 the price. I said I wanted some.......an they held up A WHOLE FISH! If I were starving I’m sure I could filet it. Watched often enough, but I said no thank you. Later we had lunch at a popular place with outdoor seating. I had brisket quesadilla that was delicious.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> We bought some hog jowl to put in our beans. Smoked jowl makes the best tasting beans ever.
> I bought a large size, as we love it fried. I fried some up just a few minutes ago, and turned the heat down as always. Jowl will do some severe popping when frying. Even with the heat turned down, this dern stuff popped so hard it literally flipped a piece of the jowl over. I had a splatter screen over the skillet and it still splattered everywhere. I went to turn the jowl over and the grease popped out on my hand and burned like the dickens. I have had the blame stuff pop before but not like it did this time.
> 
> I wonder if it would pop like that if I baked it in the oven like we do bacon at times. I think they must have soaked this stuff in water for a good while.


curious so I'll look to see if my store carries them.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Nothing fancy here. We just had our New Years dinner. I had filet and baked potato the bride prefers fried chicken salad. Ordered from Out Back Steak House. At midnight we usually have an adult beverage or two. Our partying years are long gone. I can't stand a drunk when I'm sober and can't stand a sober person when I'm drunk, lol.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike Milam said:


> Nothing fancy here. We just had our New Years dinner. I had filet and baked potato the bride prefers fried chicken salad. Ordered from Out Back Steak House. At midnight we usually have an adult beverage or two. Our partying years are long gone. I can't stand a drunk when I'm sober and can't stand a sober person when I'm drunk, lol.


Outback is my favorite place for a good steak. Daughter loves their hamburgers.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Love fried hog jowl but seldom see hog jowl in the stores here. Maybe I should go to a butcher. Just having pizza tonight, watch TV and go to bed as normal. Wake up and say bad things about folks with fireworks inside the city limits. Go back to sleep.


Wow, that is surprising, I just thought hog jowl was sold everywhere. 

If it isn't smoked, I don't care for it. When smoked, it tastes like really good bacon, just don't try to brown it like bacon or it will be burned. We didn't buy the jowl because it is New Year, we just like it and happen to see a large pack of it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Hoppin' John (black eyed peas cooked with a ham hock) over white rice and greens (spinach rather than the traditional collards). Southern tradition that is supposed to bring good luck last year. Didn't have it last year and look out how 2020 turned out. Also had fresh kielbasa (boiled and then grilled).


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

For all the meals I planned we just had our leftovers from the restaurant at noon on NY eve (plus champagne). Tonight we're having shrimp scampi and sparkling wine. The fresh wild caught shrimp we bought are excellent. Saving fondue for tomorrow


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> Hoppin' John (black eyed peas cooked with a ham hock) over white rice and greens (spinach rather than the traditional collards). Southern tradition that is supposed to bring good luck last year. Didn't have it last year and look out how 2020 turned out. Also had fresh kielbasa (boiled and then grilled).


yum. I'm embarrassed to say I used canned greens and black eyed peas.


----------

